# Is the coolant the right color and level? (pics)



## rtz (Jan 8, 2006)

Is the dealer the _only_ place I can get the "G12" coolant? Is there some aftermarket brand that's widely available?
What is the proper coolant color supposed to be?
The dealer is not exactly close by... (Plus they are expensive!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif )


----------



## rtz (Jan 8, 2006)

Also, does your cap to your coolant bottle thread in easily and smoothly? Or is it a real tight fit or thread?


----------



## artistict (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (rtz)*

I forgot what color mine use to be, i just used the coolent i got at pepboys prestone i think . on the bottle is said compatiable with all colors so now i use that instead 
and my cap is fairly smooth


----------



## rtz (Jan 8, 2006)

I was wondering about that Prestone stuff too. What color is it anyways?


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

I just use the VW coolant. Coolant isnt something you have to change every 5,000 miles so I just bit the bullet and bought the correct stuff.
That IS the proper color for the coolant though.


----------



## jhicken (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (artistict)*

Mixing the G12 with the regular "green" G11 coolant can bugger things up. It'll coagulate and can potentially cause the car to overheat. Pentosin is another brand of G12 that is sometimes a little cheaper that the OE VW/Audi stuff but for what’s it’s worth, unless you are doing a complete flush, you shouldn’t have to use much.
FWIW, the Prestone coolent is compatible with other color coolents used in GM and Ford products but it not compatible with G12. Google "G12 Coolant", or search the archives her or on http://www.newbeetle.org and you'll find out alot about this subject.
-jeffrey


_Modified by jhicken at 6:24 PM 1-22-2006_


----------



## mdparent03 (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (jhicken)*

DO NOT MIX COOLANTS. it will cause problems. only use g12 from the dealer. Be forwarned. I speak from experience. unless you feel like replacing a lot of parts and a complete engine flush, don't do it. Bite-the-bullet and get the g12.......you'll thank me, I promise


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

crank open the draincock on the radiator, stick a garden hose in the reservoir supply hose, and flush all that overpriced G12 nonsense out of there, then fill it with whatever coolant you prefer.


----------



## turbobubble (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (mdparent03)*

i strongly agree with that statement.. you will have problems and it will be costly, as is everything else with a vw


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scarab_Beetle* »_crank open the draincock on the radiator, stick a garden hose in the reservoir supply hose, and flush all that overpriced G12 nonsense out of there, then fill it with whatever coolant you prefer. 

BullSh**t. GM had this problem with Dexcool, and you know how liberal their tolerances are. Complete cooling systems in "the best American V6 available". Bite the bullet and use the OEM stuff. And it's really not that expensive.


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (NeoAtreides)*

sorry.... some people have it right, and for the other

what the f u ck is wrong with you, seriously..... your solution is to fill it with some **** made by prestone. I mean obviously this must be right, because VW in all their wisdom decided they would make millions by charging a few extra bucks for coolant every time you decide to do your own coolant refills/flushes/whatever.
Damn that VW, spend 20K on a car with (maybe) a turbo motor..... but **** paying that extra few $'s for the proper coolant. I bet you even run Fram oil filters in your car (cuz of course the OE one's are too expensive).
Done with the rant, if you want real info..... search the MK4 forums, search the 1.8t, 2.0 and VR engine forums.............. I am sure you will find lots of people that don't mind the extra few bucks too take care of the motor ... be warned you will find people saying their engine has run 100K on green **** with no problems (may not be the same in your motor). 
Honestly, if you can't afford the coolant, you can't afford to drive it.


----------



## rene2 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scarab_Beetle* »_crank open the draincock on the radiator, stick a garden hose in the reservoir supply hose, and flush all that overpriced G12 nonsense out of there, then fill it with whatever coolant you prefer. 

I must say it's NOT a very wise and informed answer...
Everyone who has taken time to READ the car's manual KNOWS that the VW coolant is PERMANENT...You never have to change it...


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

yep, convince yourselves that VW coolant is absolutely necessary and that your engine will blow up without it.... I totally agree that mixing G12 with anything else is asking for trouble, which is why i said to completely flush the system.

Likewise, you may never HAVE to change it, butVW also says their ATF is "Fill For Life", but if you go to the Auto Trans forum you'll find our exactly how truthful that is.... And although you don't have to change it, whenever the turbo is removed, or the waterpump, or the thermostat, or the temp sensor (all of which common issues) it needs to be refilled. I knew my car was going to be worked on often, so i avoided the trouble of having to order coolant that was overpriced to begin with. 
Coolant runs through your block, head, hoses, and radiator... so, iron, aluminum, and copper/aluminum .... Explain to me why any of that would need a special coolant when other engines of the same materials don't require G12. Or how older VW engines with the same block casting as the 1.8T don't need G12. 
Engine oil, or trans oil are completely different animals because these are put into areas which have tolerances that need to be maintained. The cooling system does not. Some will argue the water pump needs to be lubricated by the coolant, well sorry, but that sure looked like a sealed bearing last I saw one. So if its not maintaing some kind of bearing tolerance, does not create leaks or rot hoses, then what damage will be done? To all of you that always tell everyone ONLY USE WHAT VW TELLS YOU TO, cite me specific examples of what other coolant has damaged on a VW engine after it has been completely flushed of G12. You can't. The sludge buildup and hose rot reports have all been on cars where the G12 was mixed with another type of coolant. My car's been running on prestone for 10K miles now since I changed my waterpump, with no leaks or temperature issues, outside of a slightly leaky turbo coolant line seal that was pre-existent to the flush and replacement of the coolant.
The reason VW says G12 only is because they chose G12 based on its effective life, minimizing the need for maintenance, but knew that people would try to get cheaper coolant, that when mixed with G12 would coagulate, so they posted that warning in the manual. There is no technical or scientific need to use G12 once the cooling system has been flushed clean of all G12. The iron in your block is not going to react any different to any other coolant any different than any other iron block. Same with the aluminum in the head, and the rubber in the hoses.


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scarab_Beetle* »_yep, convince yourselves that VW coolant is absolutely necessary and that your engine will blow up without it.... I totally agree that mixing G12 with anything else is asking for trouble, which is why i said to completely flush the system. 

That's just the point. Any first year organic chemistry student knows it's impossible to completely flush a system, especially of di-ols (two -OH groups), and since it's a chain polymerization reation, the better your flush, the more you delay disaster, but disaster is inevitable, you will create constantly elongating chains, and it doesn't take long. Let us know how you're doing at 150,000 mi.
I've found that VWs suggestions are fine for normal usage in a car intended to last 200,000+ miles, but changing at 75% of recommended give best service. Oh, and ALL new coolants should be changed at 5 yr, 100,000 mi.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (NeoAtreides)*

I don't really feel like jumping into this argument, but I will say that there is a reason you are "supposed" to mix your coolant with distilled water. The water on your garden hose totally defeats that purpose.
ok, i'm done here.


----------

